# Portable office containers



## Jameshow (22 Nov 2021)

We are considering 2 of these portable offices as a men's shed 






SELF ASSEMBLY 20ft OFFICE | Containers Direct


Our self assembly 20ft office is the only 20ft cabin on the market that is completely man portable and requires no specialist tools or equipment.




www.shippingcontainersuk.com





Pros - portable (essential due to access), quick, insulated, easy to clean walls / floor. 

Cons - expensive, flat roofed, one sized. 

Any thoughts. 

Cheers James


----------



## Cabinetman (22 Nov 2021)

It’s a shame they don’t come open sided like portacabins do then you could have a much more usable 20‘ x 16’, The one you’re looking at is just a bit too narrow in my opinion. What is the access like could you crane them in? Ian


----------



## Jameshow (22 Nov 2021)

Sorry I didn't say...yes they do a linking kit which we will be getting (funding dependent) we would also keep the extra 12 panels and make a wood store / DX / compressor store out the back. 

No access to crane really. Round the back of old school building. 

Cheers James


----------



## robgul (22 Nov 2021)

I would have thought, as suggested, that a couple of secondhand Portakabin/Terrapin units would be better/cheaper . . .. and a great big mobile crane wouldn't cost that much for 2 quick lifts over a building (they've just lifted a shipping container over the top of a house up the road from us - crane was there less than an hour)


----------



## Jameshow (22 Nov 2021)

It's a long way over the school, with a electricity line in the way. 

A portacabin tends to be 32 X 10 which is too long and too narrow. 

Cheers James


----------



## Inspector (22 Nov 2021)

While I think 300 square feet is a little small for more than a one man shop, mine is double that, it has the advantage of being quick to put up and get to the point of occupancy faster than all but a completed container flown in with a big crane. You also have the option should you ever have to move of disassembling it and packing it off to the next location. A bit down the road you could make a simple truss roof to sit on top if you wanted a pitched roof. You could even extend it off one side to make a covered area to work or store under. There are trade-offs for every construction choice that you gents will have to weigh but I think it is worthy of consideration.

Pete


----------



## Jameshow (22 Nov 2021)

This is Keighley men's shed - same size... 









Men's Sheds Association - ultimate community space for local men to connect - Portable Offices


Men’s Sheds Association, has just opened a new workshop at Keighley in Yorkshire and has used two portable units to create the ultimate community space for local men to connect, converse and create. The activities are often similar to those of garden sheds, but for groups of men to enjoy...




www.portableoffices.co.uk





Cheers James


----------



## Sachakins (22 Nov 2021)

How about an open sided container.



https://img.budgetshippingcontainers.co.uk/20-ft-fsa-2.jpg


----------



## Jameshow (22 Nov 2021)

Access....is difficult.


----------



## JobandKnock (13 Dec 2021)

Steel containers always suffer from condensation which is not good for steel tools


----------



## Phil Pascoe (13 Dec 2021)

Yes. My first thought was they'll cost a small fortune to insulate adequately.

Have you thought to inquire of industrial/commercial property owners? There may be people sitting on empty properties (loads have closed) - they'll be paying business rates on them and would give an annual lease just to save that cost? As a registered charity you wouldn't pay business rates.


----------



## clogs (13 Dec 2021)

James,
I've no idea on cost for these units.....prob stupid money....
but have u considered making ur own.....
Frame can be 150x50x3mm box, easy to get a few plates drilled and welded to ur spec by a local firm if u cant do it.....
a few galv light weight Z section to screw the insulated sides and roof on.....
this way u can customise the size and take it apart/add on if nec....
I do it all the time....
A local fab shop could do it in no time and all u need to do is just bolt it together with a mate.....
ps, inside finish is usually white of cream on the panels....
Plus would u need planning as it's just screwed together.....?
This is my temp cover for machines.....same idea....
once ur kit is made, 2 guys will have it fully assembled in 2 days....

big shed is 7mWx7.5mD....all framework is 150x50x3.....joining plates are 10mm thick....
my new workshop will be made from the same stuff.....I'll just take this apart and reuse.....
my roof sheets were 7.5mLx1mWxwith 40mm insu.....2 men can lift em....
but ur not going that big.....
If time alowed all my frame work would be galved.....whats time....never enough of it....
I'm lucky tho, I can do all this on my own.....heavy stuff the wife helps....hahaha....


----------



## Jameshow (13 Dec 2021)

Yea I would do if the money were mine! 

However the money is a grant from a local company so needs to be a turn key asset. 

Plan B is a timber frame shed using the extra cash we need to pay the vat / delivery on the plan A!!! 

Poly tunnel is too cold!! 

Cheers James


----------

